# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Peiling van de week: Korting bepaalt mijn keuze voor voeding

## Leontien

Bij nu.nl staat in een artikel dat korting op gezonde voeding, niet zozeer bepaalt dat er gezonder wordt gegeten. Men koopt wel meer gezonde producten, maar ongezonde voeding wordt niet minder. Met als gevolgen dat er wel meer calorieën wordt gegeten. Ook hebben labels 'gezonde keus, reclame, reclame & gezonde keus' minder effect dan korting.

Let jij meer op korting dan op de labels 'gezonde keus, reclame, reclame & gezonde keus'? Koop jij meer gezonde voeding als deze afgeprijsd zijn en koop je dan net zoveel ongezonde voeding of juist minder?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Wendy

Ik let vooral op waar ik zin in heb om te eten. Wanneer dan bijvoorbeeld een merk groente in de aanbieding is, kijk ik wat goedkoper is.

----------


## christel1

Als ik naar de winkel ga en ik wil bv bloemkool maken maar de sperzieboontjes staan in reclame dan ga ik daarvoor gaan en dan pas ik mijn menu wel aan, ook met vlees doe ik het zo hoor, bv met kippenfilets of zoiets ipv van steak te eten. Het is alle 2 voor mij gezond, als het maar vers is en veel ongezonde voeding komt hier niet in huis, geen snoepers en niet gezond. Spijtig voor de mensen die op bezoek komen maar het is nu eenmaal zo, wel als ik bezoek verwacht maar anders koop ik geen prutsen die ik daarna mag wegsmijten wegens over datum.

----------


## Dini Kuiper

Voeding die langdurig goed blijven.

----------


## Barabas

Het is zo dat ik niet bepaald mijn koopgedrag zal veranderen omdat er kortingen zijn, het is wel zo, als ik toch gewend ben iets te kopen, en het staat met een korting geprijsd, dan zal ik misschien wel iets meer kopen, omdat ik het toch nodig heb. Sowieso koop ik ook niet de duurste zaken, daar heb ik het geld niet voor.... Uiteraard kun je geen grote hoeveelheden kopen van eetwaren die gevoelig zijn aan bederf, ook daar moet je op letten, het heeft geen zin iets te kopen om dan achteraf te moeten wegsmijten, terwijl men aan de overkant van de wereld sterft van de honger door een tekort aan voedsel....

----------

